# Can I can apple cider to make it shelf stable?



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I would like to put up some of the apple cider that is available now and dont have room in my freezers. Can I can it? Thanks.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I would think that you could if it was processed correctly. Boiled and then water bathed.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes, we always can up the extra apple juice we make each fall. Just heat the juice up to a simmer, then pour into your hot quart jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Process your quarts in a water bath canner for 10 minutes.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

That's really good to know incase I run across it at a bargain price. 

What does it taste like after it has had a shelf life of a few months, does it still taste like cider or has it gone to an apple juice taste?


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

Fresh pressed apple juice is the best stuff on earth, so we drink all we can while making it each fall. Canned apple juice tastes more like what you buy in the store. Still good, but not the same as fresh. However, it lasts a lot longer.:grin:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

siletz said:


> Yes, we always can up the extra apple juice we make each fall. Just heat the juice up to a simmer, then pour into your hot quart jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Process your quarts in a water bath canner for 10 minutes.


Sil, where did you get this recipe from?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Can other drinks be canned? I would love to can tea.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

City Bound: My 2 canning books that I use are the Ball Blue Book and Jackie Clay's "Growing and Canning Your own Food", both of which have this recipe. I would recommend buying one of these books before beginning to can, as they are invaluable resources.

There are recipes to can other fruit juices, but I have not seen any for tea.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I thought apple cider and juice were two different things, cider is raw and juice is cooked. In that case, wouldn't processing the cider turn it into juice? I love cider and don't care to drink apple juice. 

I know for pasturizing, you only heat up to about 160 - 180 degF, and processing will get it up to 212F.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I think aple juice is filtered and water is added. You raise a good question theough.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.ehow.com/how_7689496_make-tea-safe-home-canning.html

Found this on canning tea..have not tried it so don't know if it wairks though.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks pamda

If that tea recipe work it would make life a lot easier for me.


----------

